# Gravity Words - Released on FIRE!



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Alright, since Gravity Words has changed so much since I last posted. I figured I would fix this message and post the correct description in all its glory.

Gravity Words is now Live on the FIRE for 1.99$ - this price comes with everything no ad support and unlimited multiplayer.
A FREE version is under review right now for the Fire and I hope it will be ready to go very soon.

Amazon Appstore: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00768FM7A

Ready for a new kind of world building game? Get ready for Gravity Words! The game includes FOUR different modes: Classic, Word Completion, Word Match, and Multiplayer! Act fast, and tap the letters as they fall to build words, complete challenges, and dominate your friends!

The Modes:

Classic:
- Standard point race. Complete as many three to seven letter words as you can in three minutes, and unlock all of the achievements.

Word Match Mode:
- Try to build the chosen words as fast as you can before time runs out. Go for the high score!

Word Completion Mode:
- Starting small, you must complete words with various letters pre-chosen, until you must spell five, six, and seven letter words all while the difficulty keeps climbing.

Multiplayer:
- Two players go head to head in a combat style word building match. Each player has five different power ups to use against their opponent, all re-usable! These power ups include: Slow Gravity, Fast Gravity, Destruction, Half Word Score, and Blackout. First to reach 800 points wins!

Features:
- Four Game Modes
- Achievements
- Facebook connect - Share your scores and Achievements
- High Scores
- Cross-platform Multiplayer

Make sure to share your scores with friends on Facebook!

Thank you all for your encouraging words in all this. I hope those of you who do try it, love it.

Kristian Dalglish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Kristian. . . .since it's an android app and the Fire Talk board is where most people discussing apps hang out, we've moved your post so it'll have a little more visibility.  

DEFINITELY let us know when it is available via Amazon and for the Fire! 

We do consider this a promotional thread though. . . so, just as is the case with books in the Bazaar, we ask you follow our general posting rules:  7 days between back to back posts, etc.  And just this one thread. . . .

Thanks. . .the game looks pretty cool. . . may have to check it out!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I wondered if this was your doing when David posted about it a couple of days ago on his FB.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I wondered if this was your doing when David posted about it a couple of days ago on his FB.


Yea kinda took over my life. 

And I have submitted it to the amazon appstore for phones, but as of now, the tablet version is not available. Licensing issues. But I will let everyone know!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like a fun word game!  I'll be on the look out for it to come to Amazon and in the meantime, I think I'll try it out on my phone.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

teri said:


> Looks like a fun word game! I'll be on the look out for it to come to Amazon and in the meantime, I think I'll try it out on my phone.


Feel free to comment and let me know what you think! I am most certainly going to get it on the Amazon Fire store very very soon. Of course once Amazon gets back to me it will be available for phones running the Amazon AppStore. Keep you guys posted!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Word games are my favorite.  Let us know when it's available for the Fire.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Word games are my favorite. Let us know when it's available for the Fire.


Absolutely


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it on the Fire - I too love word puzzle games!

Ha, in your intro post above, my first thought on seeing your user name was "isn't he also David's brother?"  You shoulda just included that, too (of course, I think you posted this in another forum originally so it may have been more self-evident... ). I don't get into the Writers' Cafe board much anymore, but I remember when you first posted there after David browbeat you into it... 

Thanks for the heads-up on your game!


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Looking forward to seeing it on the Fire - I too love word puzzle games!
> 
> Ha, in your intro post above, my first thought on seeing your user name was "isn't he also David's brother?" You shoulda just included that, too (of course, I think you posted this in another forum originally so it may have been more self-evident... ). I don't get into the Writers' Cafe board much anymore, but I remember when you first posted there after David browbeat you into it...
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on your game!


No problem, and I can't wait to release it to all you fire owners. I'm really excited about this release and think you all will enjoy it!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Word games are my favorite. Let us know when it's available for the Fire.


me, too!


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Will do, I got a chance to test it on the fire today thanks to my brother, ant it looks VERY good, vibrant and colorful. So you kindle fire owners can start getting excited


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Wanted to post a little update about Gravity Words for you Fire owners. I have submitted the build to Amazon for approval, so it could be a couple more days before you get to play it. But, while you wait, wanna check out this video of the multiplayer? Remember, this is cross platform multiplayer, and the game will in time be available for all all platforms. This includes nooK, Fire, Android, and iOS - You can play with ANYONE friend or .... foe!?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

that you vs David?


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> that you vs David?


No, that video would be too ugly on my part to post  Its actually me vs me in a screen capture


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

As promised, I got Gravity Words onto the Kindle Fire, the paid version comes with all the features listed above for only $1.99!

There is a free version that is currently going through review for the Fire, you can keep an eye out for it if you are worried about the paid product quality 

For those that are interested: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00768FM7A

Thank you all,
Kristian


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Just picked it up for my Fire. It looks like it's going to be fun! I love scrabble-y word games.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

tamborine said:


> Just picked it up for my Fire. It looks like it's going to be fun! I love scrabble-y word games.


Thank you! Means a-lot, I hope you can give me some feedback here for other users and on amazon as well. I need all the help I can get, i'm just a little indie


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I got it too.. sounds like fun!


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I got it too.. sounds like fun!


So glad to hear it, truly hope you guys like it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Another game for Someone to beat me at.. I picked it up too Kristian.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Another game for Someone to beat me at.. I picked it up too Kristian.


You guys are awesome, Gotta say, KBoard members are some of the best people!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I never did put it on my phone.  I forgot right after I posted.  LOL  I got it for the Fire.  I love word games.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

teri said:


> I never did put it on my phone. I forgot right after I posted. LOL I got it for the Fire. I love word games.


At-least you remembered this time


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.  I bought it this morning.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok. I am totally hooked.. but

I wish there were a way to do pass & play, so you can have 2 people sitting at a restaurant/movie theater with 1 device, and be able to play against each other.. DH has a scrabble game on his iPad that does this, and we went to dinner & a movie last night, and I tried to get him hooked on GW, but without the pass & play feature, he wasn't interested.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok. I am totally hooked.. but
> 
> I wish there were a way to do pass & play, so you can have 2 people sitting at a restaurant/movie theater with 1 device, and be able to play against each other.. DH has a scrabble game on his iPad that does this, and we went to dinner & a movie last night, and I tried to get him hooked on GW, but without the pass & play feature, he wasn't interested.


A pass and play feature is something I would consider doing, It's just a bit harder to think about how it could be done. I suppose you could have "score" games that you could pass back and forth and whoever has the highest points though out the "rounds" wins. - I'll think on this B, thanks!

And don't forget me on amazon B, could really use the help to get some notice - reviews = exposure!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Why does the 2nd screen shot show "Challenge Mode" and in fact, only looks like there's 3 modes, when the description describes 4 modes and doesn't mention "Challenge" as one of them?  Sounds like you need to update the screen shots maybe.... 

Bought it, will try it in awhile.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Why does the 2nd screen shot show "Challenge Mode" and in fact, only looks like there's 3 modes, when the description describes 4 modes and doesn't mention "Challenge" as one of them? Sounds like you need to update the screen shots maybe....
> 
> Bought it, will try it in awhile.


Classic,
Word Completion,
Word Match,
Multiplayer

The challenge mode button on the screenshot contains the two word match and word completion modes, I did this so I don't have a too many buttons on the main screen 

But, I must admit there are a few changes that need to be made to the description, including the addition of screenshots


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just downloaded, looks like fun! 


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

stacydan said:


> Just downloaded, looks like fun!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I hope you enjoy it! Feel free to review with your honest thoughts. Can't improve it if people aren't being 100 percent honest


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Playing the Classic mode now. My first impressions are very good.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> Playing the Classic mode now. My first impressions are very good.


I would love any Amazon Reviews from all those who bought it, It would mean a lot to me


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I will, I will, I will....I have to get off the computer other than when I'm at physical therapy and PLAY IT first....


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I will, I will, I will....I have to get off the computer other than when I'm at physical therapy and PLAY IT first....


lol come on now!


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Just as a heads up, Red Adept Reviews did a great write-up on Gravity Words if you are interested in what they had to say!

Red Adept Gravity Words Review


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

K-Dalglish said:


> Just as a heads up, Red Adept Reviews did a great write-up on Gravity Words if you are interested in what they had to say!
> 
> Red Adept Gravity Words Review


I was the Red Adept reviewer for "Gravity Words," and I enjoyed the game very much. It has a different twist that makes it stand out from most word games. Definitely worth a look for word gamers.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> I was the Red Adept reviewer for "Gravity Words," and I enjoyed the game very much. It has a different twist that makes it stand out from most word games. Definitely worth a look for word gamers.


It was you! lol


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a little time to play over the weekend and had fun!  As much as I love word games, I found myself freezing on the two 'find your own word' portions; I'm getting too old for the pressure!   But it'll be good for me to play those more and stretch my brain in different ways than I usually do.  I did really good at the 'find this word' portion, though; the hard part there was waiting for the right letters to fall. One time it took me 45 seconds because the letters just wouldn't come, and then two words I got done in 10 seconds and 5 seconds because the letters came quick.

One suggestion I do have, though -- either move the description of each portion to be the first screen after hitting 'classic' or the other first screen version buttons, or have a button on the description page that allows one to go 'back' rather than just the 'I'm ready' button. For first-timers, and people that have only played a few times, they may go into one version of the game and that not be the version they want to play, but there's no way to get out of it once you get to the description.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Steph H said:


> I had a little time to play over the weekend and had fun! As much as I love word games, I found myself freezing on the two 'find your own word' portions; I'm getting too old for the pressure!  But it'll be good for me to play those more and stretch my brain in different ways than I usually do. I did really good at the 'find this word' portion, though; the hard part there was waiting for the right letters to fall. One time it took me 45 seconds because the letters just wouldn't come, and then two words I got done in 10 seconds and 5 seconds because the letters came quick.
> 
> One suggestion I do have, though -- either move the description of each portion to be the first screen after hitting 'classic' or the other first screen version buttons, or have a button on the description page that allows one to go 'back' rather than just the 'I'm ready' button. For first-timers, and people that have only played a few times, they may go into one version of the game and that not be the version they want to play, but there's no way to get out of it once you get to the description.


I may end up doing that, but since it only runs one time, the first time you play. I felt it would be ok to present it in the manner I did. Suggestion noted and I will look into it


----------

